# show hunter pony?



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

what qualities are needed for show hunter pony?
thanks x x x


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I would love to know the answer to this as well. !!! so please somebody who is smart, come help us!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Well show hunter ponies are meant to be heavier boned than open ponies, well mannered, capable of doing an easily controlled hand gallop, correct conformation and basically are meant to have the ability to go out "hunting".

Anyone feel free to add anything else.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

and they must be good with children when there been ridden by the child and yea i agree with [email protected] tey shoudl have good confirmation like any show pony shoud.


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

a good mover and tidy over jumps


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

And to top it all off, they should still have the quality of a show horse.

Most welshies, and the heavier Australian ponies and Riding ponies are what are going around over here in Oz. With the welsh and welsh x usually taking the honours


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: <span style=*

A good size is important. The pony must fit the rider well. The pony must also be verryyy well behaved and appear easy to ride.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: <span style=*



Magic said:


> A good size is important. The pony must fit the rider well. The pony must also be verryyy well behaved and appear easy to ride.


Yes. 
Also, they have to not really look at the jumps at all. Just sail over them easily (most hunter-jumps have flowers).


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

> Also, they have to not really look at the jumps at all.


Most recognized hunter shows don't allowing schooling over the jumps so your class is your only chance.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

twinkle_toes said:


> > Also, they have to not really look at the jumps at all.
> 
> 
> Most recognized hunter shows don't allowing schooling over the jumps so your class is your only chance.


No, I didn't mean it like that. I meant they shouldn't be looking down at the jump, or be very curious/nervous over it.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

In a hunter pony you want something very laid back. They are ussually made for children, so you want something that is somewhat push button and that will take a child through a nice little course with ease. It should be brave over jumps and not the refusing type. It should be steady and mellow through the course. It should know how to preform lead changes over jumps and on the flat. It should be able to correctly stride out a line. It needs to have a nice jumping position, being nice and round with tucked feet. It should be a pretty mover for the hack classes and be relaxed and streched out with its nose poked out. As said before it is very important that the horse fits the rider's size.


----------



## Findlyminefarmjuniorrider (Dec 21, 2007)

at most recognized shows you can buy a training ticket which is your schooling over the fences.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

There aren't too many differences between a nice hunter horse or nice hunter pony. A hunter in general needs to be able to to move well (long low floaty movement) with a happy and obedient disposition with correct form over fences with a nice big stride. A competitive horse should be able to do it's lead changes and go down the lines straight and smoothly without hesitating at the fences. A pony is no different. Technically a pony should be able to compete in most classes that a horse will, but when you get to the A rated shows there are special divisions for just ponies. In some of those divisions you're going to need to "model" which is basically a look at the pony's confirmation, or "jog" after a jumping class, which is a trot in hand in a bridle but no saddle checking for soundness. So if you're looking to show in rated shows you need something that will model well. The sizes go as follows:
smalls: up to 12.2
mediums: 12.2-13.2 
larges:13.2-14.2 

In the regular pony hunters they jump 2"3, 2"6, 3" respectively (this is different for the greens)
Some people avoid the smaller horses of their sizes (like a 12.3 medium pony is sometimes nicknamed a 'small medium') because 'small medium' will generally have a harder time making it down the lines in the correct number of strides as say a 'large medium'. All sorts of great info can be found on www.usef.org under rules and governance. 
On top of all of the show details you of course want the same typical stuff: nice obedient friendly personality that a child should be able to ride safely etc.


----------

